
Motorola and Amazon Will Bake Alexa into Moto Mods and Phones - anaxag0ras
https://www.engadget.com/2017/02/26/motorola-and-amazon-will-bake-alexa-into-moto-mods-and-phones/
======
eip
Great. More non-removable spyware craplets. Just what we need.

